# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Marco OPD III

## improveyes

Does anyone own the Marco OPD III topographer? Thoughts?

----------


## BNDOPTO

This best thing since sliced bread. So many features! I hope you made a decision by now but if not! I can answer any questions about it.

----------

